# Experience Requirements by State



## CEdude (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone I work at civil engineering firm in FL. When I went to one of our FL offices I was catching up with an employee and he mentioned that he is taking the general civil PE exam in CA. He only has 3 years of experience, FL requires the standard 4 years under a PE. Does CA only require 2 years?

Currently I am an EI with 2.5 years of transportation experience. I am at a point in my life where I have the time to devote 3 months of studying while working. So my plan is to take it in another state (CA or NV) in April 2012 and apply for the FL PE when I have the experience. Would I qualify for a PE in California? I was reading on here that some people had their transportation experience denied by the CA board.

What about taking it in Nevada, with no experience required?

Thanks!


----------



## darius (Sep 14, 2011)

Best thing!!! Call the CA board or email them.

http://www.pels.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml


----------



## picusld (Sep 14, 2011)

what would be the point?


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 14, 2011)

picusld said:


> what would be the point?


Or you could read their laws and rules.

California requires a total of 6 years of experience to get a license. Up to 4 years may be undergraduate studies, and graduate studies can grant an extra year. At least one year of actual experience is required. It is possible to obtain a license in California without a degree.

That said, they do require that you pass the seismic/surveying exam in addition to the PE to be a licensed Civil engineer. This exam is only available (as far as I know) in California.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 14, 2011)

CEdude said:


> Hi, everyone I work at civil engineering firm in FL. When I went to one of our FL offices I was catching up with an employee and he mentioned that he is taking the general civil PE exam in CA. He only has 3 years of experience, FL requires the standard 4 years under a PE. Does CA only require 2 years?
> Currently I am an EI with 2.5 years of transportation experience. I am at a point in my life where I have the time to devote 3 months of studying while working. So my plan is to take it in another state (CA or NV) in April 2012 and apply for the FL PE when I have the experience. Would I qualify for a PE in California? I was reading on here that some people had their transportation experience denied by the CA board.
> 
> What about taking it in Nevada, with no experience required?
> ...



Is there a rush? Even if you were licensed in CA, wouldn't you still need to wait out your 4 years before FA would let you apply for licensor?

What is an "EI"?

Like Karen said, your bachelors degree can count as 4 years toward your 6 years of needed experience in CA, so you'll need 2 years of experience after graduation.

Like Karen said, you'll need to take and pass the CA-Survey and CA-Seismic to get registered in CA. I wouldn't suggest taking these exams on unless you have to.

I believe it is Traffic Engineering experience, not Transportation Engineering which applicants have had trouble with.

Good luck.


----------



## CEdude (Sep 16, 2011)

An EI is an Engineering Intern. It's your title you receive after you pass the FE.

I figured because I don't have much going on besides working. I could take it in another state where the experience requirement is less and have it transfer to FL when I have the 4 yrs.

I didn't know that CA required you take additional exams to get licensed.

I'll probably just wait until I have the required experience in FL. It was worth a shot at asking.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 16, 2011)

CEdude said:


> An EI is an Engineering Intern. It's your title you receive after you pass the FE.
> I figured because I don't have much going on besides working. I could take it in another state where the experience requirement is less and have it transfer to FL when I have the 4 yrs.
> 
> I didn't know that CA required you take additional exams to get licensed.
> ...


I see. In CA, after you pass the FE, you become an "EIT" (Engineer in Training). I thought it was the same in all states but I guess not.

Yeah, I'd just wait. It will come soon enough. You can spend this time now starting to study. Good luck.


----------

